# Beware at piedmont



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

I took my two boys fishing yesterday at piedmont, not sure what happen, but after parking my truck, I noticed two other trucks with flat tires, after loading the boat and heading out of reynolds rd.....tire blew out..not just a nail hole, but a large slash in tire.


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

I was there yesterday and with all the vehicles and 2 Amish buggies it would be easy to go unnoticed up on the hill parking area. I wonder if it is some disgruntled locals who don't like the extra traffic and dust. Was school out in that county as it was in some others? I seriously doubt it was other fisherman. I hope someone catches them and puts a hurtin on them. I doubt if the "local" authorities will make it a priority to come all the way down there to check it out. Did you contact the watershed people? I know they have people who check the areas out and may have some locals in mind??


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Before you hang anyone is it possible something was in the water at the ramp?

Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## turkeyt (Apr 13, 2006)

ostbucks98 said:


> Before you hang anyone is it possible something was in the water at the ramp?
> Sent from my ZTE-Z990G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That's a fairly steep ramp they just put in and when I saw people putting in they were not dropping down in the water much. More people are using the ramp because the Marina ramp is still not open during the week. The road to the ramp is mostly gravel and in bad shape and dusty as it can be. I would think trailer tires would be flattened if there was something at the bottom of the ramp to cut a tire. That ramp was packed Friday and today I would say impossible to get in later in the day. Time will tell if it is someone or something to blame.


----------



## ohiogary (Dec 14, 2006)

When I was there I did see the two amish buggys, it was around 2:00 til 6:00, I parked up on the hill, and noticed the other vehicles, with the flat tires, it was a large slice in the tread part of the tire, like 2 inchs across, kind of like I ran over something, rear driver side. Just wanted to give everyone a heads up, must be something in the upper parking area. I didnt contact the watershed, should have. Tire did'nt blow out until I started up Reynolds road.


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

I got a flat tire a few years back this time of year also down there....Alot of the guys in the piedmont fishing club said that when they scrape the gravel road up top alot of people end up getting flat tires...


----------



## shortstroke (Jan 11, 2005)

when they do the road they somehow expose alot of sharp gravel edges that end up cutting the treads of the tires like was mentioned....that road is nasty!..heading home the one year my trailer snapped in half and my fuel tank straps broke in the same day....u gotta go slow if you dont want your boat and trailer beat up


----------

